# How to use doxycycline powder mix?



## RatMomKai (Jan 9, 2017)

I bought this pigeon medicine from a link I found on here, and I have since lost the thread and I don't remember what they said the doesage was for rats. Its a 100g packet,
The contents say ? Broomhexine hcl 4%, Doxycycline hcl 40%, inactive ingredients ? Q.S. to 100g?
The dosage section (for pigeons) says ? mix one teaspoon to a gallon of drinking water for 5-7 days?
Picture of package: http://m.imgur.com/xauRhot
(I realize that packet is expired, I have a replacement on its way and will not be using the expired one!) I was hoping to make "doxyballs" with it, but if thats not possible, I will do whatever works properly. And yes I'm sure its a URI.
Thank you!


----------



## RatMomKai (Jan 9, 2017)

Come on guys, she's sick


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Is this the thread you were looking at? If not, use the search function with 'doxycycline powder' and there are many more results of the same nature.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?336762-Doxycycline-Help!&highlight=doxycycline+powder


----------



## Skyerobin (Mar 31, 2016)

ideally you'd want scales that measure mg, but it should be just doable without.
do you have anything saying the doseage per volume (rather than weight) of powder? or the final mg/ml when mixed up like it says?

if not you have two options. first, weigh out a small enough amount to be not too hard to divide, but large enough to counter for any lack of sensitivity in your scales. figure out the dose in that amount (divide by 100, multiply by 40), and after mixing with something else divide into an the appropriate number of doses. second option might require less wastage but would be more complicaed, and that'd be:

you could get the mg/ml by measuring it volumetrically (eg; 5 tbsp) then weighing that (with the most sensitive scales you have). then, work out 40% of the weight in grams (weight ÷ 100, then x 40). this is the quantity of doxy. then work out no. of ml (no. of tbsp x ml in one tbsp - for me that's 15ml/tbsp), and divide the doxy weight by the no. of ml.

with that info (doxy per ml powder) you can figure out dose of doxy in, for eg, 1/8th tsp, and use that to make the correct number of doses. it will likely be a smaller amount than using the first method.

the doseage info is here when you need that http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/doxycycline.php i'm guessing you'll be somewhere between 2.5 and 5 mg/kg twice a day, depending on the severity of the situation.

other wise i could make a guess as to weight per ml, but it would be hard to do accurately as i can't really guess the density.

sorry this is very complicated, they're the best options i can think of off the top of my head for doseing her reasonably. if you need help with further doseing, give me the mg you'll be using, and her weight, and i'll help you with dividing it into doses.


----------



## RatMomKai (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd prefer to use the 2.5 mg/kg dose, and shes weighs about 0.271kg


----------



## Skyerobin (Mar 31, 2016)

okay, so she'll want about 0.677mg twice a day. 

the easiest thing to do, if it's tough to work out mg/ml for greater accuracy, would be to weigh out maybe 5 grams of the powder as accurately as possible, that'll be 2g, or 2000mg of doxy. mix it with 40ml water, to make a solution that's 50mg/ml. then stir well, and using a 1ml syringe, draw up 0.38ml. this will contain 19mg, which is 14 days worth of medicine. you can then mix this (well) as instructed for doxy balls here http://ratguide.com/meds/figures/compounding_medications_figure_1.php and divide it into 28 doses.

unfortunately a lot of the doxy will be wasted from what you mixed with the water, but that's the best i could think to do. if you have anything sensitive to 0.1 of a gram, then you could probably work with a smaller amount to start with, but i'm not sure what scales you have available.


----------



## RatMomKai (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Skyerobin (Mar 31, 2016)

you're welcome, hope she feels better soon!


----------

